

Japanese activist challenges secrets law with whistleblower tool - foolrush
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/19/us-japan-secrets-activist-idUSKBN0JX14F20141219

======
disjointrevelry
I'd put money the Japanese gov/intel just sets up a virtual TOR in their own
cloud and redirect all queries to the non-authenticating whistle blower site
to their own completely controlled TOR service/network. It likely will just
serve to be a honeypot.

edit: Also, for them to actually create an authenticating service, they'd have
to establish their TOR service proxy to route through non-controlled Japanese
friendly nations. By proxy, the Japanese are also given the authority of the
US, and there are not many places he/she can route it to, or establish a
network strong enough to deter Japanese gov./intel from tracking down
dissenters.

